# Nice Ocean Photos by a Professional Photographer



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

Some nice photos here.  



> My name is Matt Burgess and I am an ocean photographer from Australia.
> Here  is the collection of my favorite images that I captured in 2018. All  these images were captured in the Mornington Peninsula, Victoria,  Australia.The ocean is a magical place for many people. To me, it's a special place where I find peace amongst the chaos.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 14, 2019)

Fab pix!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2019)

Glorious Pics....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 14, 2019)

Just beautiful.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 14, 2019)

Beautiful, but we just aren't ocean people. Much prefer to see photos of mountains and it's wildlife. We have the ocean about 15 miles east of us and don't even go to it anymore.

I know...…….we are weird. LOL


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2019)

Beautiful  seascapes   Matt.  Thanks


----------



## 911 (Jan 15, 2019)

I wonder how the camera operator was able to get a picture of that pipeline? That is one great photo.


----------

